# البيروني رائد علم الجيولوجيا



## إسلام علي (28 أبريل 2010)

*البيروني رائد علم الجيولوجيا​*​​​ 
كتب: أ.د. بركات محمد مراد /  
21/01/1431 الموافق 06/01/2010 

*نظريات البيروني الجيولوجية:*
*للبيروني نظريات في علم الطبقات والأزمان الجيولوجية، أو ما يطلقون عليه حديثا "علم الطبقات" (**Stratigraphy**) و"علم الأحافير" (**Paleontology**) و"الجيولوجيا التاريخية" (**Historical Geology**).** وتقترب نظرياته في هذه العلوم من النظريات الحديثة، حيث إن له آراء صائبة حول موضوع تكوين القشرة الأرضية، وما طرأ على اليابسة والماء من تطورات وتغيرات خلال الأزمنة والأحقاب الجيولوجية المختلفة. ولم تكن هذه النظريات معروفة عند اليونان ولا منتشرة بين معاصريه. ويمكننا أن نعده لذلك من رواد العلوم الجيولوجية، خاصة وأن هذه الأفكار العلمية الصائبة لم تنتشر في أوربا وتأخذ طريقها إلى أبحاث علماء النهضة كليونارد دافنشي وأمثاله إلا بعد وفاة البيروني بعدة قرون.*
*في كتابه "تحديد نهايات الأماكن" يقول البيروني عن ظاهرات تلك الرسوبيات التي تكونت خلال العصور الجيولوجية الطويلة: "ولا نعلم من أحوالها إلا ما يُشاهد من الآثار التي تحتاج في حصولها إلى مدد طويلة وإن تناهت في الطرفين، كالجبال الشامخة المتركبة من الرضراض الملس المختلفة الألوان المؤتلفة بالطين والرمل المتحجرين عليها". ثم يشرح لنا بتفسير علمي دقيق العملية الجيولوجية التي تكونت عبرها تلك الرسوبيات، مركّزا تفسيره على عوامل التعرية التي هي المؤثر الرئيس في تلك التكوينات التي تشكل على مر العصور البيئة الجغرافية للأرض. وهى عمليات الانصداع والانصدام وجريان الماء الذي يسببه تحرك الرياح واحتكاكها، وقوة إذابة الماء وجريانه، وهي العوامل الأساسية في التعرية.*
*ثم يفسر لنا البيروني التراكمات الرسوبية التي تتكون على مر العصور تفسيرا علميا قريبا مما نعلمه الآن من علم الرسوبيات (**Sedimentalogy**) من خلال كتابه السابق، ويشرح لنا بوضوح، أن تلك العمليات الجيولوجية تحتاج إلى أزمان طويلة جدا**، كما أن كيفية تكونها ترجع في أساسها إلى تأثير الجاذبية من باطن الأرض على المكونات الخارجية للغلاف في القشرة الأرضية. ولا ينسى أن يبين تأثير التكوينات الرسوبية على عمارة الأرض أو ظهور الصحاري وما يعرف الآن بانجراف التربة وتصحر الأراضي الخصبة، مما يؤدي إلى سيطرة الصحراء وطغيانها على العمران والتربة الزراعية. كما يقدم لنا البيروني تفسيرا علميا دقيقا لتلك الظواهر الجيولوجية التي تنتاب القشرة الأرضية، ويعطي تعليلا صحيحا لتكون البحار والبحيرات وظهورها واختفاؤها. وهذا يظهر واضحا في تفسيره لأصل سهل الهندستان وتكونه. وهو تفسير علمي دقيق في نظر علماء الغرب، حيث يتصل بعلم التضاريس أو الجيومورفولوجيا، حيث كان في مكان هذا السهل -في نظر البيروني- قاع بحر، ثم اخذت تتخلف فيه رواسب طمى حتى سوت منه سهلا.*
*كما يتناول البيروني ظاهرة الهوابط والصواعد ورواسب ماء البحر، حين يتناول تلك الرسوبيات المعدنية التي يجدها في مناطق انحسر عنها الماء، وبقيت فيها الرواسب معدنية متحجرة حلت محل الرواسب العضوية للكائنات البحرية. كما يحدثنا في كتابه "الصيدنة في الطب" عن أصل تحجر المعادن والتي كانت في نشأتها سائلة، ثم تجمدت حين يتحدث عن حجر "الدهنج" الذي أكثر ما يكون وجوده في معادن النحاس، كما يكون الزبرجد في معادن الذهب.*
*الثورات الجيولوجية:*
*والبيروني كثيرا ما يتحدث عن الثورات الجيولوجية التي تنتاب القشرة الأرضية، وما كانت تفعله فيها من التواءات وارتفاعات وانخفاضات، كونتازدهرت الحياة العقلية والروحية في عصر البيروني ازدهارا بالغا. فكان انطلاق مفكري الإسلام وعلمائه في كل ساحات الفكر وميادين العقل غير عابئين بالعراقيل والتقاليد القديمة بعد أن أعطاهم الإسلام حرية فكرية خصبة**، وحرر عقولهم من كل قيد إلا قيد الحقيقة والتزام الصدق والموضوعية. وبعد أن ترجموا كل ما ورثوه عن الحضارات الهندية والفارسية واليونانية، أخذوا يعملون عقولهم في كل ما ترجموه ونقلوه بعد أن مزجوه بالروح الإسلامي. فجاءت كتاباتهم ومؤلفاتهم دليل خصب على حضارتهم وتميزها عن كل ما جمعوه من السابقين، وتمثلوه من الحضارات المعاصرة لهم، فأثبتوا بذلك أنهم واسطة العقد في حضارات الإنسانية.*
*ومن هنا أقبل العلماء المسلمون على التأليف والكتابة في مختلف فروع المعرفة العلمية، حيث تكلموا في التطور، وإن نسب إلى "دارون" في القرن التاسع عشر. وتحدثوا في الجاذبية بين السرعة والثقل والمسافة وإن نسب كل ذلك إلى "نيوتن" دون سواه، وقد ثبت أن "الخازن" وغيره كتبوا في ذلك قبل نيوتن بمئات السنين. وتحدثوا في أثر البيئة على الأحياء قبل "لامارك". كما شرح ابن النفيس الدورة الدموية الصغرى قبل "هارفي" ببضعة قرون. وكذلك الحال في طبيعة الضوء وسرعته وانكساره، والذي أثبته ابن الهيثم في مؤلفاته قبل علماء أوربا. كذلك قاسوا محيط الأرض وسجلوا الاعتدالين، وقدروا حجم الكواكب وما بينها من مسافات قبل "جاليليو" و"كبلر" و"كوبرنيق"، وأضافوا إلى المعارف الفلكية الشيء الكثير، وهذا واضح عند علماء من أمثال البيروني والبتاني والفرغاني والكندي والخوارزمي والصوفي وغيرهم..*
* 

*
*العلماء المسلمين ومناهج البحث العلمي ويرجع كل ذلك إلى استلهام علماء المسلمين لروح حضارتهم التجريبية والتي خالفت الروح اليونانية.** يقول "جورج سارتون" أعظم مؤرخي العلم في القرن العشرين في اعتراف بفضل المسلمين على رواد المنهج العلمي الحديث: "عند نهاية القرن الثالث عشر، استعدت عقول بعض أعاظم حكماء العالم النصراني، منهم "ألبرت الكبير" و"روجر بيكون" و"ريمون لال" إلى الاعتراف بتفوق الثقافة الإسلامية، وربما كانت المأثرة الأساسية التي تمخض عنها الجهد في العصور الوسطى هي تربيب الروح التجريبية. وترجع هذه المأثرة بديا إلى جهد المسلمين حتى آخر القرن الثاني عشر ثم انتحلها النصارى".*
*هذه الروح التجريبية والتي تمثل "المنهج" تجسدت في "الاستقراء" (**Induction**) الذي أصبح حجر الزاوية في "المنهج العلمي" الحديث**. ومن هنا فلم تعد قضية العلم عندهم قضية تأمل فلسفي أو استدلال منطقي ينطلق منهجيا من فكرة الاتساق الداخلي ويعتمد على قانون الهوية، ولكنها أصبحت قضية ملاحظة نشطة ومشاهدة واقعية وتجارب تجرى على مختلف الظواهر الجزئية، تعتمد على قوانين العلية وتستقرأ المواد الطبيعية والكونية فتصل إلى التفسير العلمي الصحيح.*
*البيروني، العالم الطبيعي الموسوعي :*
*وقد كان البيروني أنموذجا لذلك العالم التجريبـي المسلم، الذي يعتمد الملاحظة والمشاهدة العلمية أساسا منهجيا ويتوسل بالاستقراء طريقا إلى معرفة قوانين الطبيعة ونواميس الكون.** وتؤكد مؤلفاته المتنوعة ذلك، حيث كتب في كثير من العلوم الطبيعية، وبحث في مختلف الظواهر الكونية. فنجد مؤلفه "الصيدنة في الطب" يؤسس به علم الأدوية والعقاقير أو الفارماكولجي، ونجده في كتابه "الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر" يؤسس لعلم المعادن والبلورات ويحدد الأوزان النوعية لكثير من الجواهر والأجحار والمعادن، ونجده في كتابيه "القانون المسعودي" و"الآثار الباقية" يؤسس لكل من الرياضيات الفلكية وعلم الجيولوجيا والطبقات الرسوبية. وكما كان مؤسسا لعلم مقارنة الأديان ومنهج البحث العلمي التاريخي بكتابه "تحقيق ما للهند من مقولة مقبولة في العقل أو مرذولة" نجده يؤسس بكتبه "تحديد نهايات الأماكن" و"إفراد المقال" و"التفهيم لأوائل التنجيم" لعلم المساحة أو الجيودسيا. *
*ويتمكن بوضعه لقانون رياضي فلكي من قياس محيط الأرض.*
*وأتيحت للبيروني، إضافة إلى علاقاته الشخصية مع العديد من الباحثين والحكماء المسلمين والنصارى والهندوس المعاصرين له، فرصة الاطلاع على العديد من النصوص العلمية اليونانية والبابلية والمانوية والزرادشتية القديمة.** وفي الحقيقة لا يمكن النظر على كتاب "القانون المسعودي" على أنه مرجع للفلك الإسلامي فقط، بل هو مصدر أيضا لكثير من العلوم اليونانية والكلدانية القديمة التي لم يعثر على نصوصها الأصلية. ثم إن البيروني كان قد قرأ أيضا عددا لا بأس به من الملفات التي لها علاقة "بالفلسفة الطبيعية" والتاريخ إلى جانب معرفته الكاملة بالنصوص الفلكية-الرياضية كالمجسطي والعناصر ومختلف أشكال السند هند وغيرها من المصادر الهندوسية الأخرى. وتضمن كتاب "الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر" الذي هو من أكثر المصادر الإسلامية شمولية في تناوله لعلم المعادن، أسماء علماء مسلمين مثل الكندي والجاحظ ومحمد زكريا الرازي وجابر بن حيان، وأسماء شخصيات أدبية وتاريخية وجغرافية مثل نصر بن يعقوب الدينوري وأبي العباس العماني، إضافة إلى أسماء مؤلفين يونان مثل أرسطو، وأرخميدس، وأبولونيوس، وديسكوريدس، وبلوتارخوس، وجالينوس، وبولس ديمقرايطس، وأفلاطون، وهير فليدس، وديوجينيس.*
*ويستشهد البيروني أيضا بالشعر العربي-الإسلامي والجاهلي-وبالمصادر الفارسية والهندية والسريانية والإسكندرية.** وهو كثيراما يورد في كتاب"الجماهر" وغيره من المؤلفات نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة كالعهدين القديم والجديد والأفيستا والقرآن الكريم الذي كان -بالطبع- على معرفة كاملة به. وبالجملة، لم يدع البيروني علما من علوم عصره فيما خلا عددا ضئيلا منها إلا وتعرض له ودرسه. غير أنه وبسبب صدف الترجمة، لم يكن معروفا في الغرب اللاتيني أو لم يكن له ذات التأثير الذي كان لمعاصره ابن سينا. يقول الباحث سيد حسن نصر: "فقد بقي البيروني سيد علوم الفلك والنجوم والجغرافية والرياضيات في العالم الإسلامي بلا منازع".*
*جيولوجي العصور الوسطى :*
*إذا كان علم الجيولوجيا هو العلم الذي يبحث في الأرض من حيث نشأتها وهيأتها وتركيبها وما يحيطها وما يظهر عليها من أنواع الحياة وما أثر فيها من عوامل، فقد جاءت علوم الأرض الحديثة في أوربا امتدادا لإسهامات المسلمين في هذا الحقل.** وهو ما يظهر واضحا عند ليونارد دافنشي، وجوهان شذلر، ونيكولاس ومسينو، وروبرت هول، الذين اهتموا بتقسيم الصخور إلى طبقات لها معنى زمنيا، ووضعوا نظريات لتفسير نشأتها وتكونها. ولم تكن علوم الأرض أو الجيولوجيا منفصلة عند البيروني عن العلوم الطبيعية الأخرى كالفلك والجغرافيا والفيزياء، بل كانت مرتبطة بها، يتناولها خلال دراساته لتلك العلوم. لأن علم الجيولوجيا لم يتميز عن بقية هذه العلوم إلا حديثا.*
*وقد احتوت مؤلفات البيروني العلمية أبحاثا عميقة حول موضوع تكون القشرة الأرضية، وما طرأ على اليابسة والماء من تطورات خلال الأزمنة والأحقاب الجيولوجية المتطاولة. وكانت له نظريات في قدم الأرض وغيرها، وما اعتراها من ثورات وبراكين وزلازل وعوامل تعرية غيرت من وجهها الطبيعي على مر العصور. وهذه النظريات وتلك الآراء لم تكن معلومة في عصره أو سائدة في زمانه، وهي مما يُعد اليوم من دعائم علم الجيولوجيا. وقد أشار البيروني في كتابه "الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر" إلى أن "الحصاة قد ينحتها جريان الماء"، وتناول بالشرح والتحليل لتقطع الجبال بالجرفات وإسالة السيول إلى السفوح. كما أشار إلى تكون السهول الرسوبية وضرب لها أمثلة بأرض مصر وبراري السودان، وأنها كانت بحرا ثم انحسر عنها البحر، حيث قال: "وبراري السودان كلها، فإنها في الأصل من حمولات السيول المنحدرة من جبال القمر والجبال الجنوبية عليه منكبسة كانكباس أرض مصر بعد أن كانت بحرا، وتلك الجبال مذهبة وشديدة الشهوق".*
*وقد سمى البيروني ظاهرة الترسب وانحسار ماء البحر "انكباسا" كما مر. وقد عدد أحد الباحثين المتخصصين في الجيولوجيا، العلوم التي تحتويها أبحاث البيروني الجيولوجية فشملت "علم التضاريس"** و"علم الطبقات" و"كيمياء الأرض" و"المعادن والبللورات" و"الجيولوجيا التاريخية".*
* 

*
*سلاسل الجبال، أو حفرت فجوات البحيرات، كما في بحيرات الأردن وبحيرات مصر. ويذكر البيروني كثيرا في مؤلفاته حقائق علم الجيولوجيا ونظرياته فيما يخص تكون الحفريات للكائنات الحية، سواء حفظ الكائن بجميع أجزائه، كحفريات النمل والبعوض وبعض الحشرات والحشائش التي توجد متحجرة ومحفوظة في مادة الكهرمان، أو تكون بقايا الأجزاء الصلبة الهيكلية فقط كأصداف المرجان وعظام الحيوانات، أو تفنى مادة الحيوان الأصلي وتستبدل مادتها بمادة معدنية أخرى، أو تكون الحفرية أثرا لبقايا الكائن الحي في الصخور التي يعيش فيها، وعندما تتصلب تحتفظ بهذه الآثار.*
*أما ما يخص شرح عمليات التحفر بالتحجر (**Petrifaction**) والتحفر بالاستبدال المعدني، فنجد للبيروني إشارات كثيرة إلى أصول هذا العلم، حين يتحدث عن الأحجار الكريمة كالبلور الذي كان في أصله سائلا ثم تحجر لاحتواء كثير من مواده رواسب الخشب والحشيش المخالفة لطبيعة ذلك المعدن نفسه. وما يذكره البيروني هنا هو تفسير علمي صحيح لا تخلو منه كتب الجيولوجيا في العصر الحديث.*
*ويبني البيروني دراسته للتغيرات الجيولوجية على ما حفظته طبقات الصخر من سجلات. فهو كثيرا ما يكتب حول التغيرات البطيئة للأحوال التي حفظت الصخور وآثارها.** ولا نعلم من أحوالها إلا ما يشاهد من الآثار التي يحتاج في حصولها إلى مدد طويلة وإن تناهت في الطرفين كالجبال الشامخة المتركبة من الرضراض الملس المختلفة الألوان المؤتلفة بالطين والرمل المتحجرين عليها. وكل تلك الأحوال بالضرورة ذوات أزمان مديدة غير مضبوطة الكمية.*
*ونظرا لدقة التغيرات، فقد تمكن خلال أسفاره المتعددة من مشاهدة عدة مناطق ذات تراكيب جيولوجية مختلفة. كما أدرك التغيرات الهائلة التي حدثت قبل خلق الإنسان وبعده وحتى الآن. حتى إنه لاحظ وجود طبقات التوائية مزاحة في بعض الجبال. وقد عزى ذلك إلى حركات باطنية اندفاعية حديثة. وهناك الكثير من مثل هذه الملاحظات المثيرة للاهتمام، إحداها تدور حول اكتشافه للمستحاثات التي يعرفها -مثل إخوان الصفاء- بأنها بقايا حيوانات بحرية عاشت فيما مضي في الموضع الذي تحول الآن إلى يابسة. وكما يخبرنا عن ذلك: "وعلى مثله ينتقل البحر إلى البر والبر إلى البحر في أزمنة، إن كانت قبل كون الناس في العالم فغير معلومة، وكانت بعده فغير محفوظة لأن الأخبار تنقطع إذا طال عليها الأمر وخاصة في الأشياء الكائنة جزءً بعد جزء وبحيث لا يفطن لها إلا الخواص".*
*فهذه بادية العرب وقد كانت بحرا فانكبس حتى أن آثار ذلك ظاهرة عند حفر الآبار والحياض فإنها تبدي أطباقا من تراب ورمال ورضراض، ثم يوجد فيها من الخزف والزجاج والفطام ما يمتنع أن يحمل على دفن ذلك قاصدا إياها هناك**، بل يخرج منها أحجار إذا كسرت كانت مشتملة على أصداف وودع وما يسمى بآذان السمك إما بقايا على حالها، وإما بالية قد تلاشت وبقي مكانها خلاء متشكلا بشكلها. كما يوجد بباب الأبواب على ساحل الخزر، ثم لا يذكر لذلك وقت معلوم ولا تاريخ البتة.*
*ومن الملاحظات المتميزة للبيروني تلك التي تتعلق بتحديده لطبيعة سهل الغانج في الهند حيث اكتشف أن هذا السهل هو من النوع الرسوبي. وبالرغم من تأكيده على الطبيعة التدريجية للعوامل المؤثرة في سطح الأرض، فإن البيروني يؤمن، مثل معظم علماء العصور الوسطى، بالجوائح التي تصيب الأرض من وقت لآخر. وناقش البيروني علاقة هذه الجوائح بتواتر التاريخ العام وقيام الدول وسقوطها فكتب يقول: "إن الآفات التي تنبتاها (أي الأرض) من فوق ومن تحت مختلفة في الكيفية وفي الكمية، وأنه ربما غشيها منها ما يفرط في إحداها أو كليهما، فلا ينفع معه حيلة ولا عنه مهرب واحتراس، فيأتي عليها ذلك كالطوفان المغرقة والرواجف المهلكة بالخسف أو التغريق والتحريق بما يفور منها من المياه أو يرمي به من الصخور المحماة والرماد، ثم الصواعق والهدات والعواصف، ثم الأوبئة والأمراض والموتان وما أشبه ذلك.. فإذا خلت بقعة عريضة عن أمتها ثم انتعشت بعد هلكتها عند انكشاف تلك الآفة عنها اجتمع إليها قوم متفرقون، كأمثال الوحوش المعتصمين قبل ذلك بالمخابئ ورؤوس الجبال، وتمدنوا متعاونين على الخصم، سواء كانوا من السباع أو كان من الأنس ومساعدين بعضهم بعضا على تزجية العيش في أمن وسرور إلى أن يكثروا فينغص التنافس المرفوف عليهم بجناحي الغضب والحسد طيبة عيشهم". وهكذا يمكننا استنتاج بأن هناك ترابطا وثيقا بين واقع المجتمع الإنساني وبين المحيط الكوني يشبه إلى حد كبير الترابط القائم بين الإنسان والعالم.*
*وتقود مناقشة الأمور الجيولوجية بشكل طبيعي إلى دراسة التقسيمات الجغرافية للأرض. وما تقسيم العالم إلى سبعة أقاليم الوارد ذكره في القرآن الكريم والمعروف عند كل من اليونان والفرس في فترة ما قبل الإسلام، إلا انعكاس لصورة الأفلاك السماوية السبعة على الأرض**. ولم يكن ذلك اعتباطا بل عبر على الأصح عن حقيقة كونية معينة، مثله في ذلك مثل جميع جوانب الجغرافية المقدسة، ولا يختلف البيروني أحد أعظم جغرافي الإسلام، عن الكثير من معاصريه في تبنيه التقسيم السباعي للأقاليم. وقد اتبع في مصطلحاته التقسيم الفارسي القديم للعالم.*
*وفي سؤاله الرابع الذي وجهه إلى ابن سينا حول الطبيعيات، يقدم البيروني سؤالا حير الجيولوجيين المحدثين تماما، كما حير العديد من مؤرخي العصور الوسطى الطبيعيين. والسؤال هو "لماذا ذلك الربع من الأرض هو مكان الزراعة والعمران بينما يبقي الربع الشمالي الآخر، وكذلك الربعين الجنوبيين غير مأهولة. بالرغم من أن القوانين الفلكية للربعين الجنوبيين تماثل تلك التي للربعين الشماليين؟". غير أنه يقر بوجود تناسق في تصميم العالم، إذ نراه يقول أنه "من الممكن، لا بل من المرجح، أن كل زوج من أرباع الأرض يشكلان وحدة متماسكة ومتصلة أحدهما، هو القارة، والآخر هو المحيط". وقد أورد في كتابه "تحديد نهايات الأماكن" مخططا جمع فيه جغرافية العالم التي عرفها مسلمو العصور الوسطي في شكل واحد معقول.*
*يقول "إيرو بوب" إن من المستحيل أن يكتمل أي بحث في تاريخ علم المعادن (**Mineralogy**) دون الإقرار بمساهمة البيروني العظيمة، خاصة وأن البيروني سيتمكن من معرفة الوزن النوعي لعدد كبير من المعادن بدرجة عظيمة من الدقة، وقد أثبت معرفته التجريبية والعلمية في هذين الكتابين، أي كتب "الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر"، ورسالته في المعادن.*
* 
إيمانه بقوانين الطبيعة المطردة:
*

*ولا ننسى إيمان البيروني -وهو العالم الطبيعي الدقيق- بقوانين الطبيعة المطردة. فقد كان يؤمن إيمانا عميقا بوجود قوانين طبيعية ثابتة**، قد بثها الله تعالى في الكون وجعل الخليقة تسير بمقتضاها وهي مسخرة في ذلك دائما لا تتخلف. وهو ما يتضح مثلا في قوله: "العلل التي ليست بأجسام كالأشياء التي يسميها الفلاسفة "الطبيعة" و"العقل" و"العلة الأولى" لا تنقل النظام إلى اللانظام، بل شأنها أن تنقل اللانظام إلى النظام، أو تمسك النظام على النظام".*
*ولذلك يقول أحد المتخصصين في هذا العلم: "إن العلماء المسلمين قد أضافوا لعلوم الأرض مواد علمية وآراء جديدة في الظواهر الجيولوجية من قرون عديدة قبل "جيمس هاتون" و"وليم سميث" رواد الجيولوجيا الغربية، وأن الباحث المتأمل لأقوال العلماء المسلمين مثل البيروني ولأقوال "سميث" و"جيمس هاتون" في علم الطبقات مثلا، يرى التقارب بين الرأيين، مما يبعث على الشك في أن علوم المسلمين كانت بين أيدي الأوربيين إبان نهضتهم العلمية". *
*--------------------------------
(*) رئيس قسم الفلسفة والاجتماع، كلية التربية، جامعة عين شمس / مصر.*
*المصدر : مجلة حراء ـ العدد **16 (يوليو - سبتمبر ) *


----------



## GeoOo (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

حياك الله بوركت ويسر الله لنا ولك دخول جنته


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مما يبعث على الشك في أن علوم المسلمين كانت بين أيدي الأوربيين إبان نهضتهم العلمية*


----------

